# Somerville 6/26-27/14



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Had a couple of days off from booked trips, my son and nephew wanted to go stick some fish. Fun days on the water watching kiddos get stuck by the bow fishing bug. I provide all equipment including youth bows for the kiddos also. Book a trip and have some fun sticking some fish. www.caplesrodandgun.com


----------



## the kid68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Good to see he got off his fear of them gar, once he was able to stick a few himself. Got to be a proud papa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

the kid68 said:


> Good to see he got off his fear of them gar, once he was able to stick a few himself. Got to be a proud papa!!!!!!!!!!


He is addicted worse than me now lol


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Addict*

Been Hooked for 40+ years most all of it around Lake Somerville and its tributaries!!!


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

ras308 said:


> Been Hooked for 40+ years most all of it around Lake Somerville and its tributaries!!!


It's fun stuff for sure!!!


----------

